# winter mushrooms ?



## psychofish (Feb 21, 2007)

Found these while out hunting.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

What is it?


----------



## psychofish (Feb 21, 2007)

I looked at field guide closest i could find is Flammulina velutipes,(winter mushroom) was hoping someone else would confirm.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

_Flammulina velutipes._ Would be correct,A common name for this mushroom is known as
the "Velvet Foot". I have never heard it being called (winter mushroom)
It is very common to collect them in the winter, especially when we have several warm days (winter thaw) They will be on dead Elm trees. Like the one in your pic.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, enokitake.


----------

